# Furnace



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Lennox 75000 BTU furnace, about 20 years old, but still works good, I upgraded to a high efficiency furnace. Located in Trumbull county, in Warren Oh. Would make a good garage furnace, New price $100.00


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

New price. Bump


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Fuel type?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Sorry, natural gas.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Last bump


----------

